# Post pics of your transitioning males.



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

These are a few pics of my Kenyi and auratus begining to take on male coloring. Anybody else have pics of transitioning males?


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

That kenyi male looks really nice. Most lombardoi look like **** due to poor breeding aka bad genes.

They're looking good.


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

Saulosi male


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

well i got a 2 year time diff one if thats ok

like 1 to 2 years ago 


now


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

chapman76 said:


> That kenyi male looks really nice. Most lombardoi look like #%$& due to poor breeding aka bad genes.
> 
> They're looking good.


Thanks. I bought them at Petland here in town 5 years ago and was fortunate enough to get them at the right time. They came from a local breeder that rarely takes the time to allow his stock on the open market. Unfortunately, I only have one male left and haven't found anything else worth breeding him with.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Young Cobue









Kenyi


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

nicksdsm said:


> Chris2500DK - How big is your Saulosi in your pictures.


He's close to 3 inches. Late bloomers I guess, they hadn't started colouring up when I got them, probably because they were kept with adult fish.


----------



## RedHaze (Oct 20, 2007)

Wish I had a pic of my Msobo morphing. Man was he one ugly fish while changing. Unfortunately this is the only pic I have of him.


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

New pic of my alpha male










This one is from today, the earlier one was from August 19th.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

excellent topic idea wish I could contribute


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

all I have is some before and afters


----------



## lilGiant (Jun 25, 2008)

Your bottom right fish, what is he? I have the same one and he is still in the black stages. He is just about 2 inches. I did not know he was going to turn blue! He is just starting to get like a blueish film/tint to his head!


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

S. fryeri, he went through both phases like the 2 females below. The last pic is him today.
Their fry are ranging from silver to dark brown right now @ 1.5" They're a different strain than most I find around here, the others I've seen don't have the blaze and have a more defined lower jaw.


----------



## rsuarez1982 (Sep 2, 2006)

I too only have some before and afters. Great Thread!


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Pheno male at about 3-4" range










Pheno male at about 5-6" range










Pheno male at about 7" range










Probably a few months later










Few months later










At about 8-9"










Solid 9" right before I sold him. Got a boy growing right now that puts him to shame. I miss Spot though.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice documentation chapman. :thumb:


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks, I have a lot more pictures of when he was even smaller, but I have try to get them off my wife's POS Mac laptop. I got him at 1/4" so I have a LONG journal because at first I had no idea what he was. I bought him as Hap ahli.


----------



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

just curious, Chapman76, how much did you get for him if you dont mind?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Taiwan Reef

Before









Now









my Red Empress is also transforming


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Neat thread and some really cool pics of great looking fish. I've only had 2 types of fish that went through much change so far and don't have pics of them going through it. One is auratus. I had 3 males with no females and am down to one now since I found out they were male. He was awful ugly at one point. I saw someone describe them once as looking like a rotting banana and that was about right :lol: but he's a handsome fellow now, all black and white.
The other was a kenyi that started turning male colored and I got rid of him too as soon as he started to turn because I already had a male in my only tank at the time, a 55g. so I didn't even get to see him go clear through the change.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Metriaclima sp. "msobo heteropictus"


----------



## ragga86 (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is my female Juve. Kenyi coming out of her cave.[/img]


----------



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

Crowned said:


> Metriaclima sp. "msobo heteropictus"


That looks like a hybrid yellow lab cross jahanni :lol:


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

My male Lwanda is still changing colors so i'll post when some more progress comes


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Wow. The transitioning colors on your Lwanda are cool.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks, I think he's going to look great when mature. When I bought my lwandas I had one obvious male, but the last month or so this guy has been coloring up while the other male hasnt changed a whole lot. The one in the picture is the dominant male even though the other one is bigger. I thought that was strange.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Not so strange at all. I've had several dominant male Mbuna dispatch their larger counterparts. Sometimes it's all about attitude.


----------



## ghostrebo (Jun 4, 2008)

Before:









Currently:


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Nov, 2007








around 7 months ago
















Sat Oct 11, 2008








later the same day








today, Oct 15, 2008 6 1/2 inches


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

juvie








7 months ago








Oct 11, 2008


----------



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

nice! anyone have any pics of a transitioning Albino Eureka Red male?


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

Sunshine peacock 3 months ago









now









Eureka peacock 3 months ago









now









they still have some coloring up to do


----------

